# The ten most followed/watched sports in the world



## DavidKratos92 (Oct 12, 2016)

Top ten list of most popular sports in the world + estimated number of fans: http://bit.ly/2dvI2Bf

How many sports from this list do you play? For me there are only three sports. Too bad MMA and boxing are not on the list


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2016)

DavidKratos92 said:


> Top ten list of most popular sports in the world + estimated number of fans: http://bit.ly/2dvI2Bf
> 
> How many sports from this list do you play? For me there are only three sports. Too bad MMA and boxing are not on the list


You should write copy for websites. You're that good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 19, 2016)

Women's curling.
Beach badminton.
Children's competitive eating.


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

DavidKratos92 said:


> Top ten list of most popular sports in the world + estimated number of fans: http://bit.ly/2dvI2Bf
> 
> How many sports from this list do you play? For me there are only three sports. Too bad MMA and boxing are not on the list


----------

